# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Probleme me Bllokim te Kompjuterit,Startim/Ristartim,Instalim te Windowsit.

## isli

Kush njeri nga ju di nje program te vogel qe ka funksionin te mbylli kompjurin ne nje kohe te caktuar.  Kohen tja jap une.
Neqoftese ka nje program te tille apo njeri nga ju di si ta programoje me ktheni pergjigje ju lutem pasi me hyne shume ne pune.
Flm.

----------


## DArtur21

..nuk ka pse i hyn punes per ta programuar vete dicka te tille, pavaresisht se eshte e mundur.

Ja disa programe te gatshme per Windows, qe mund ti marresh falas: (shife listen tek http://www.tucows.com/system/shutdown95.html)

----------


## DArtur21

...skedare .zip etj... nga ndonje lidhje nepermjet shfletuesit (ang. browser), mund te perdoresh DAP (Download Accelator). Ky ta jep vete mundesine e shurajes se kompjuterit pas shkarkimit te plote si dhe shume mundesi te tjera.

Me nderime, DArtur21

----------


## Albman

Pse i rate kaq gjate xhanem, vete Windows ka te perfshire nje utilitet qe e fik automatiksht PC ne cfare do kohe do. Ne mos gaboj tek Control Panel keni nje ikone Power Saving, kliko aty dhe cakto kohen e nevojshme. Ka opcione per Shut Down, Restart dhe Sleep Mode.

----------


## Akulli

MOs ja fusni kot mo cuna. Nuk e keni kuptu pytjen hic. Isli nuk eshte fillestar ne Pc sa te mos dije opcionet e power on etj etj q ethoni ju ne Control Panel.
Pytja ishte, sesi te mund te shuhet PC i tij vete, pasi te kete mbaru se morre filet qe ai downloadon nga interneti. Ne menyre qe Isli te mos rrije zgjuar gjithe naten dhe te prese sesa te mbadoje download. Loooooooool, ju jo vetem qe nuk kerkoni te merrni vesh ku e ka fjalen ai, po beheni dhe specialist, loool :-)

Nejse nejse, DArturi si profesor qe eshte me njohurite e tij shume te avancuara qe ka, ja dha pergjigjne e duhur Islit. ;_)
Peace ppl
Oni

----------


## Albman

:perqeshje:   :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:   :perqeshje:   Akulli

Po mire xhanem, ca i kushton Islit ta lere Pc ndezur gjithe naten, asgje. Pastaj nje downloadim nuk zgjat shume nqs Isli ka nje lidhje Interneti me shpejtesi te konsiderushme. Mua nje downloadim i Corel Linux nuk me shkoi me shume se 3 ore, Isli nuk besoj se do te downlodoje nje sistem operativ, dhe pastaj opcioni i Power Saving tek Control Panel ka nje maksimum deri ne 5 ore, gje qe eshte ne favor.



```

Till next time, take care and see you again 



```

----------


## DArtur21

...e permend mundesine, qe e ofron Windows vete. Nje mundesi pa software shtojce eshte e mire.
Une do duhej ta kisha permendur edhe ate mundesi, por meqe vete nuk e kam perdorur ndonjehere per kete pune ate opsion, kam harruar ta ofroj edhe kete zgjidhje.

Kur shkarkoj vete ndonje gje, keto zgjasin me shume se 5 ore ndoshta prandaj...

Me nderime DArtur21

P.S.: Akulli, boll me t'quajtmen profesor ti, se me jane vene te gjithe hakerat ne shpine!!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## islamway

pershendetje te gjitheve

kam kete prob me xp sa here dua ta fik me bllokohet dhe duhet ti bej restart me butonin 
pastaj me fiket normal
ku mund te jete problemi 
ju falemderit

----------


## Nickmaster

Edhe une kam WindowsXP, por varet se ku ti e mbyll zakonisht. 
Menyra me e sigurt ehte nepermjet: START>LOG OFF>LOG 
OFF>Turn Off Satellite...>STAND BY. Stand By po e di eshte menyra me e mire per te vene kompjuterin ne gjume ne qofte se e ke Laptop. Po e ke tjeter ne vend te Stand By shtyp TURN OFF. Une kam Laptop dhe kjo eshte menyra qe e kam mbyllur gjithmone dhe pa probleme, pervec se disa here kur nuk i kam hequr programet e hapura.
Besoj se te vleu po ashtu me sqaro me tutje se c'te ndodh!
Pershendetje!

----------


## islamway

pershendetje 

e kam provuar me pare kete menyre po te njejtin problem me ben
sidoqofte te falenderoj per pergjigjjen

----------


## Sentinus

Shko tek linku i meposhtem se e ka nje zgjidhje 

http://support.microsoft.com/default...;en-us;Q307274

Gjera te tilla ndodhin nga hardaware jo kompatibel .

Shpresoj te te ndihmoj

----------


## islamway

sentinus 
te falenderoj per ndihmen

----------


## alku11

do te keshilloja qe te ndalonit te gjitha programet qe nuk ju duhen (stop all services that you don't need)

shko ne star/run dhe shtyp msconfig dhe shiko paramterat  e ndryshem dhe bej ndryshime nese duhet.

apliko "service pack" me te fundit.

sigurohu qe "hardware" ka BIOS-in e fundit.  

Une perdor XP gjithashtu dhe duhet rreth 15-20 seconda qe te shuhet. Kjo varet edhe nga parametrat ne "registry" dhe ne "local policy"

----------


## islamway

alku 11
ishte e vlefshme thex

----------


## Albo

Krahas atyre qe u shkruajten me lart, nje shkak tjeter eshte qe ti ke instaluar XP ne nje sistem te vjeter qe nuk i permbush paramentrat minimale te hardware qe i duhen XP. Duhet te kesh te pakten 128MB RAM dhe hapesire te bollshme ne hard drive, te pakten 2 GB.

Ajo qe ndodh eshte se kur ti perpiqesh te fikesh kompjuterin, sistemi mund ta kete perdorur te gjithe memorien e mundshme dhe i duhet qe te perdori virtual memory, pra te shkruaje ne disk nje pjese te informacionit qe ka ne memorie per ti lene vend veprimeve te reja. Ky eshte nje proces teper i ngadalte arsyeja kryesore qe sistemi ngrin dhe nuk pergjigjet.

Keshilla me e mire eshte qe te besh update nga Microsoft sistemin duke instaluar te gjitha patch e mundshme. Nese kjo nuk e zgjidh problemin dhe kete problem e ke patur tere kohes, atehere shiko mundesine e instalimit te nje sistemi tjeter me te thjeshte si Windows 98 ose ME.

E kam hasur te njejtin problem ne PC e  nje shokut tim qe kish instaluar XP ne nje sistem te vjeter.

----------


## Henri Anderson

Kam marre nje si tip virusi ne comp tim dhe dua te fshij gjithcka dhe ta riinstaloj nga fillimi windowsin. Po nuk ja kam haberin fare si ta bej. A ka mundesi dikush nga ju te ma shpjegoje se cfare duhet te bej hap pas hapi. Gjithashtu di qe duhet te krijoj dhe nje discete per back up per te njohur CD e windowsit por as ate se kam idene si ta krijoj.
Nese keni kohe ju lutem me ndihmoni.
Thx
Henri.

----------


## Patrioti

Pershendetje !

 Ca komp. ke? Ca prog. OS ka patur ( ose ka) komp? CD e Win XP eshte full version apo recovery?
Pse mendon qe ke marre virus?

----------


## Henri Anderson

Computer HP
CD e Win XP full version.

----------


## Patrioti

Pershendetje !

Per sa kohe qe ke mundesi dalje ne int. mer " Driverat" e komponenteve te komp tend nga interneti.

-Te motherboardit ( ca chipsat ke ).Info ke te motherboard.com
-te graphic card ( ca graphic carde ke ) mund ta maresh te prodhuesi i kartes ose te prodhuesi i chipit qe ka karta NVDIA etj
-te sound cartes, ose te soundchip nese e ke onboard ( nese eke karte shko te prodhuesi kartes nese jo shif te prodhuesi i motherboardit )
-te modemit ose te networkcardes 
-te ndonje elementi tjeter qe mund te kete komp.jot ( keto qe permenda une jane me te zakonshmit qe ka nje komp)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bej nje startdiskete
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bej nje rindesje te komp me disketen brenda (kujdesu me pare qe radha e kerkimit te OS ne BIOS te jete A,CD Room, C)
dhe jep komanden A:\ format c: 
vertetoje mesazhin me Y dhe prit sa te formatohet
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hiq disketen nga floppy dhe ver CD e XP bej nje rindezje dhe comp e kerkon OS ne CD dhe zakonisht installacioni fillon autom.
nese jo nga A:\ qe del jep c (enter) ose d (enter)dhe nga c ose d jep setup
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
instalo driverat
--------------------------------
megjithese u zgjata pak paraqitja eshte shume skematike prandaj nese e ke per here te pare ose nuk je i sig per komponentet qe ke ME MIRE KONSULTOU ME NONJE QE MERR VESH DHE QE TE JETE ATY KUR TA BESH INST.
Konsultou dhe te forumi ( pjesa per komp dhe internet, se ka cuna me te zot se mu qe do dine me te dhone ndonje pegjigje me t'mencme)
Ah edhe nje gje nuk me shkruaje sa RAM ke, nese ke "pak" RAM 128mb Hmmmmm me mire nonje win 98 se te ha me pak resource
PORSE GJITHSESI E PERSERIS KONSULTOU PRAP ME NONJE TJETER ME HOLLESISHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Henri Anderson

Si ta bej startdisketen?

----------

